# Freah shaved pics



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here are some of our puppy my sister shaved him a few days after we got him 










here are his new shaved face as of yesterday its short and lookes better sorry iphone pics lol


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

my friends bichon


----------



## FUZBUTZ (Aug 23, 2008)

Very lovely Christmas pictures of your puppy and of your friends also. Your sister did a nice job shaving his face for you. Happy holidays to you and yours.


----------



## IPP (Nov 29, 2008)

I bet he likes the shaved face better...probably a bit cooler. He looks great, she did a very good job!


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Shave looks great. He looks proud too


----------



## tannerokeefe (Dec 14, 2008)

he is soooo cute!! How old is he? Love the red!!


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Stunning looking puppy you have. Love the ones next to the christmas tree. Good job from your sister.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

roxy25 said:


> Here are some of our puppy my sister shaved him a few days after we got him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he is a beautiful dog!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

I love the black points with the red!


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

I just noticed I never commented on these pics. lol He looks cute! I like his color in these pics. Some Red Poodles get that orange like color which isn't the prettiest but he still has more of the red factor. He looks good.


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

Gosh he is just a striking red, one of my all time fave poodle
colors! He is a stunner and very handsome, he looks
great shaved and put in a puppy clip as well!


----------

